# Favorite ski sayings...



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

I like
"*Turn good of eat wood*"

or

"*If your first turn is your worst turn then you'll burn*"

or

"*Grass dont grow on rocks*"


----------



## ftrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Snowboarders suck!!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

ftrain said:
			
		

> Snowboarders suck!!!



I'll give you a chance to edit your post and put a smiley on it before I go nutz...


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2005)

ftrain said:
			
		

> Snowboarders suck!!!


Are you serious or is this just a troll post?


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> ftrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooops..
Promised Greg I wouldnt take on the trolls anymore...


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Oooops..
> Promised Greg I wouldnt take on the trolls anymore...


I hope I didn't feed any either.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2005)

I think ftrain was being sarcastic. We all just love to rib dmc...


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I think ftrain was being sarcastic. We all just love to rib dmc...



Thats what I figured...  So i included a  on every post...

What are you guys going to do if I switch over to telemarking completely?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> What are you guys going to do if I switch over to telemarking completely?



Complain all the time about your beard and that you smell bad?


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BA HAW HAW HAW!!!!


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 22, 2005)

ftrain said:
			
		

> Snowboarders suck!!!



Hahaha!  Hilarious.    This is a guy who beats frenchies with his poles and plays Speedy Gonzalez with Ski Patrol.   Who can argue with him?  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I think ftrain was being sarcastic. We all just love to rib dmc...



I think it may actually be one of FTRAIN's favorite sayings.   Since DMC is one of Soulful Six, he can take this stuff sitting down.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite saying is
"Me first!!!"


----------



## ftrain (Feb 22, 2005)

no no no me first.  
another favorite saying:

move away from the lift area before locking in your binding.


----------



## ftrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I think ftrain was being sarcastic. We all just love to rib dmc...



good answer


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

ftrain said:
			
		

> no no no me first.
> another favorite saying:
> 
> move away from the lift area before locking in your binding.



I always like to say - 
Move out of the unload area so I can skate through and put my binding on outta the way...


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I think ftrain was being sarcastic. We all just love to rib dmc...



THE GOOD, THE BAD, THE UGLY

I think that FTRAIN is the proverbial Eli Wallach of the forum


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2005)

ftrain said what I was thinking, just before I said it. 
And only because we know dmc can take it.

beards...smelling bad..comedy gold, there, folks.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2005)

and back on topic............

"a foot of fresh" or "boot deep untracked freshies"

no skiing related words get me more pumped up than those.


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 22, 2005)

my favorite..  from the movie better off dead 

 "go that way really fast... if something gets in your way.... turn" 

 -Charles (aka booger from revenge of the nerds) instructing Lane on how to ski down the k-12


----------



## Eski (Feb 22, 2005)

woooo hooooo!


----------



## smootharc (Feb 22, 2005)

*Some truth to this one...*

"There's many old skiers....and many bold skiers.....
But there aren't many old bold skiers."


----------



## RISkier (Feb 22, 2005)

Overheard quote from a fairly old (I'd guess 60ish) guy on the shuttle at Stowe after being asked if he was racing today:

"The only gates I run have bark on em."


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 22, 2005)

Take time to chase the snowflakes.
Home is where the snow falls.
Closed for the season! Reason? Freezin! 
The wonder of a single snowflake outweighs the wisdom of a million meteorologists.
There's no business like snow business.
Cleaning your house while your kids are still growing is like shoveling the walk while it's still snowing


----------



## Lostone (Feb 22, 2005)

*Powder makes you stupid!*


----------



## Lostone (Feb 22, 2005)

*Powder rules are in effect!

Powder Rule # 1*
Me first

*Powder Rule # 2*
You have no freinds

*Powder Rule # 3*
What did you not get about rule #1?   :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 22, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Some truth to this one...*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> "There's many old skiers....and many bold skiers.....
> But there aren't many old bold skiers."


I thought I heard this one about pilots back when I was spending money flying small airplanes...I'd agree that it applies just as well to skiing.

Here's a Warren Miller quote that I can relate to:

     "Once you take that first lift ride, your life will be messed up forever."


----------



## NoodleRod (Feb 23, 2005)

I like,
*"When the driving gets bad it usualy means the skiing is good" !* :beer:


----------



## smootharc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Dan Egan*

signed a poster for me at a ski fest thing about 12 years ago with:

"It's never too steep in the air"


----------



## smootharc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Oh, almost forgot Scot Schmidt's classic....*

....riding a train in Europe in a Stumpy movie (forget which one, they all kinda blend together, but I think Blizzard or License) where he uttered a few choice words, which caused a mini-furor and some flak.....

"People in America who sue ski areas should be shot".  

I don't believe his intent was for the words to be taken literally....


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 23, 2005)

happy hucking


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Oh, almost forgot Scot Schmidt's classic....*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> ...."People in America who sue ski areas should be shot"....



...music to my ears.... :wink:


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 23, 2005)

No friends on a powder day.
Heyyyyyyyyy, you're stealing my line!!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2005)

*Ski Poles*

Regarding Ski Poles: “…I see one fundamental difference between the Europeans and the Americans here. I suppose it's because your lift lines are so blissfully organized and polite - the main reason for ski poles in Europe is to hit rude little kids over the head when they cut in line - that's why all the kids wear helmets, … “


----------



## ftrain (Feb 24, 2005)

Follow the leader


----------



## smootharc (Feb 24, 2005)

*"I ski therefore I am"*

Anonymous


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 24, 2005)

This is now a favorite saying:



			
				billski said:
			
		

> "Bend Zee Nees, Five dollas Pleeze."


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 24, 2005)

the famous last words- "watch this"


----------



## skidon (Feb 24, 2005)

Seen on the t-shirt of a truly hot woman at the Bridgetender in Tahoe City:

"Just because I slept with you last night doesn't mean I'll ski with you today."


----------



## Brettski (Feb 24, 2005)

Got on the NY State through way before the closed it a 6:00 AM going to Hunter and the toll lady goes...


"You're Crazy"

Yeah, crazy for a foot and 1/2 of pow pow


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 24, 2005)

more famous last words-

"it;s not that steep"

"it;s not icy at all!"


----------



## Vortex (Feb 24, 2005)

I have seen it on a cartoon I know I can do it.


----------



## skintowin (Feb 24, 2005)

Some classics:

"Ten inches of new and nothin' to do."

"Keep those tips up" (see Lange girls posters)

"Huck your meat"

"Kodak courage"

"Rollin' down the windows"  

"Leave no turn unstoned"

"Because next year, you'll be one year older" - Warren Miller


----------



## catskills (Feb 24, 2005)

Beofore attempting a new trail:

"How Bad Can it Be?"

When Tommy Moe was asked  "any advice?"  during steep and deep camp in JH, :  Tommy Moe said, " Point em down hill and let em run"


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 24, 2005)

the ones i tell  the skiers before they do the trail

"it;s an EASY black"

"the Blacks here are like Blues at that other mountain"(very true for cruising hills like WIndham, Okemo and Stratton)

and if they survive-

"that's wasn;t a blue, it;s was something like a Purple"

"Nothing will ever be quite as scary as what you just came down"


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2005)

My absolute favorite:

"One, adult, all day, please."


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 24, 2005)

looking down cliff.. "if you got a pair" hucks off it


----------



## Lostone (Feb 24, 2005)

An earlier post reminded me of this one, heard at Mad River Glen:

When in doubt, air it out.


----------



## smootharc (Feb 24, 2005)

*Jeepers....amazing what you can find on the internet....*

Stretch pants - the garment that made skiing a spectator sport.  ~Author Unknown

There are really only three things to learn in skiing:  how to put on your skis, how to slide downhill, and how to walk along the hospital corridor.  ~Lord Mancroft, A Chinaman in the Bath, 1974

The sport of skiing consists of wearing three thousand dollars' worth of clothes and equipment and driving two hundred miles in the snow in order to stand around at a bar and get drunk.  ~P.J. O'Rourke, Modern Manners, 1984

The sensual caress of waist deep cold smoke.... glory in skiing virgin snow, in being the first to mark the powder with the signature of their run.  ~Tim Cahill

Skiing is the only sport where you spend an arm and a leg to break an arm and a leg.  ~Author Unknown

I do not participate in any sport with ambulances at the bottom of the hill.  ~Erma Bombeck

Skiing combines outdoor fun with knocking down trees with your face.  ~Dave Barry

Cross country skiing is great if you live in a small country.  ~Steven Wright

Skiing:  the art of catching cold and going broke while rapidly heading nowhere at great personal risk.  ~Author Unknown

Powder snow skiing is not fun.  It's life, fully lived, life lived in a blaze of reality.  ~Dolores LaChapelle

Snowboarding is an activity that is very popular with people who do not feel that regular skiing is lethal enough.... I now realize that the small hills you see on ski slopes are formed around the bodies of forty-seven-year-olds who tried to learn snowboarding.  ~Dave Barry

I think my favorite sport in the Olympics is the one in which you make your way through the snow, you stop, you shoot a gun, and then you continue on.  In most of the world, it is known as the biathlon, except in New York City, where it is known as winter.  ~Michael Ventre, L.A. Daily News


----------



## jimme (Feb 25, 2005)

"There's NO WAY I'm going down THAT. . .not without skis on, anyway"


----------



## gwags (Jul 4, 2005)

"Packed powder"


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 4, 2005)

"Ski fast, Safety Last"  Ed/Joe/Gus Newell

"Put the patient in the sled, put yourself in the handles, put you and the sled in the fall line.  Let gravity do the rest."  Sled, when asked how patrollers deal with very serious injuries.

"Be carefull, it's really icy."  Lifty at Angel Fire, NM on a packed powder day.

"Son: we com from the Northeast, where the natives have 27 words for "Ice".  We call this "Packed powder".   Scott/Gene/ Gus LeFevre to a lifty at Angel Fire, NM.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 4, 2005)

A few that somehow didn't make this topic:

Born 2 ski; force 2 work.
Telemark: If it were easy it would be called snowboarding.
Sick day!!!!
Go big or go home.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2005)

Favorite saying while skiing with friends:
"Shut up and ski"

While teaching a group:
"Less talk, more skiing"

The most dangerous saying in skiing:
"Follow me Dad"


----------



## dmc (Jul 5, 2005)

"wow... That was epic"


----------



## frozencorn (Jul 5, 2005)

I had Sunny side up. I had Sunny side down, and I had Sunny all the way around.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 5, 2005)

Kodak courage.

"Dude, get a picture of me hittin this".


----------



## Geoff (Jul 5, 2005)

"Go that way...really fast. If anything gets in your way. Turn."
-- Better Off Dead


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 5, 2005)

One of my all time favorite lines, *Geoff*.

Do you realize this entire mountain is made of snow?


----------



## gwags (Jul 5, 2005)

You ski the K-12 dude, and girls will go sterile just looking at you.

There's a NEW Mexico?!?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 6, 2005)

"Hold my beer, watch this!"

"The rope's just to keep the gapers out"

"Chain law in effect"

"Caffine before Pentolite:  It's just common sense!"

"The Sure-burn's good right to the lot"


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 7, 2005)

"Huck your shit"
"Go big or go Home"
"No friends on a powder day"


----------



## Rushski (Jul 7, 2005)

"No Falls, No Balls"

Surprised no one else used it, if they did - my bad...


----------

